# Spouse Visa Decision Delayed



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

My wife's spouse visa its still delayed, as per UKVI contact centre, there was an update put on application the day after we applied '' Decision on application delayed, whilst further quires conducted'' 

We have paid for priority service, its good that it shows they have looked at it pretty quickly within one day. 

Would they also speed up conducting quires as its priority application? 

Its been exactly 16 working days. 

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Only the timing of opening your case. Any further investigations will take as long as they do.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok - Thank you Joppa. 

How does conducting quires work, I mean, would the case be in the queue at another department waiting, or the CEO him self do it? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually it's referred to the back office staff to contact employers, landlords, banks etc to get confirmation of what you have stated or submitted.
CEO = chief executive officer
ECO = entry clearance officer


----------



## Sandeep.Sharma (May 31, 2014)

Hi
Did you get VISA for your spouse? If yes, could u please tell how many days did it take in total? I am asking as my case in very similar to you.
I and my wife have also applied for Tier2 UK Visa. Also used priority service. Within 2-3 days, the status update on our application was '' Decision on application delayed, whilst further inquires are conducted''. 
By the way, I applied from Brussels, Belgium. Our applications were sent to Manila hub, Philipines for visa decision. 
Let me know how many days it took for u to get the visa. Also if u have ny idea of wht investigations they did in ur case. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Razji (Jul 18, 2014)

Plze let knows what happened with your case cuz where in the same boot
Thank you 
What further investigation are done and how long thay took


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

The total waiting time was 7 weeks. 

Dont worry they could be just carrying out background checks ie: works contracts and or benefit system if you get any.

They never say what they are investigating, but if they require any documents from you they will contact you.

How long you have been waiting and where did you apply from?


----------



## Razji (Jul 18, 2014)

SoYouThink said:


> The total waiting time was 7 weeks.
> 
> Dont worry they could be just carrying out background checks ie: works contracts and or benefit system if you get any.
> 
> ...


Since 17th april 2014 
Only found out to when we rang them
Delay on visa app: 
To further investigation


----------



## Razji (Jul 18, 2014)

Razji said:


> Since 17th april 2014
> Only found out to when we rang them
> Delay on visa app:
> To further investigation


Sori we rang home office today 18 Th. july 14


----------



## Razji (Jul 18, 2014)

Razji said:


> Sori we rang home office today 18 Th. july 14


Pakistan mirpur


----------



## Razji (Jul 18, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Usually it's referred to the back office staff to contact employers, landlords, banks etc to get confirmation of what you have stated or submitted.
> CEO = chief executive officer
> ECO = entry clearance officer


 Hi my wife has app: visa from Pakistan on the 17 april 2014,
We rang home office today 18/july/204 for status on app:?
Thay said its delayed under further investigation can you tell me
If this is a normal investigation thay do cuz all my paper work is 100%
Completed checked,

Thank you 
Razji


----------



## Sandeep.Sharma (May 31, 2014)

hi,
in my case also, there was this message that decision delayed, investigations on. but to my surprise, within 4 working days, i and my wife got the visa. in fact we are already in uk for abt 1 month now. so one thing i can say to you is this that dont be afraid by this msg of 'delay and investigations' . it is nt as scary situation as the word sounds.


----------



## Razji (Jul 18, 2014)

Sandeep.Sharma said:


> hi,
> in my case also, there was this message that decision delayed, investigations on. but to my surprise, within 4 working days, i and my wife got the visa. in fact we are already in uk for abt 1 month now. so one thing i can say to you is this that dont be afraid by this msg of 'delay and investigations' . it is nt as scary situation as the word sounds.


Thank you
Just have to wait and see how long it take i suppose i guess.


----------



## Razji (Jul 18, 2014)

Any 1 had any news on spouse application delays still waiting due to further quires its been 4 month total waiting Tym can any help with any info
Thank You


----------



## SalmaKhayrul (Sep 11, 2014)

hello all.i also recived the 'application delayed' response. as scary as it sounds i hope something good comes out of it. 

All those in simillar situation just hope for the best. anybody have any updates.


----------

